# Katherine Heigl: Sie hat wieder ein Kind adoptiert!



## beachkini (26 Apr. 2012)

​
*Ihre kleine Naleigh kann sich über ein Geschwisterchen freuen: Schauspielerin Katherine Heigl und ihr Mann Josh Kelley haben ein weiteres Baby adoptiert.*

Ihr Glück ist perfekt: Hollywoodstar Katherine Heigl (33) und ihr Ehemann Josh Kelley (32) sind wieder Eltern geworden – durch Adoption. „Ja, sie haben ein Baby adoptiert“, sagte die Sprecherin der Schauspielerin zum „People-Magazin“. Im September 2009 holten sie schon die kleine Naleigh (3) aus Südkorea zu sich.

Der Hollywoodstar wollte schon immer Kinder adoptieren: „Josh und ich haben darüber gesprochen, bevor wir uns verlobt haben“, sagte Heigl im Januar in einem „People“-Interview. „Wir haben auch darüber gesprochen eigene Kinder zu haben, aber wir haben uns entschieden, zuerst zu adoptieren“, fügte sie damals hinzu.

Ob ein Junge oder ein Mädchen die Familie von Heigl nun bereichert, wollte die Sprecherin nicht verraten: „Es gibt keine weiteren Details“, sagte sie zu „People“. Ganz bestimmt werden wir aber den süßen Wonneproppen bald zu Gesicht bekommen... 

Die letzten Bilder gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-katherine-heigl-o-los-feliz-24-04-12-x7.html


----------

